# Dumb Criminal.



## arnisador (Jul 28, 2005)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,164000,00.html



> *Wrong Place, Wrong Time* 	 	 	 	  		 Thursday, July      28, 2005
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan G (Jul 28, 2005)

Definitely a few sandwiches short of a picnic!


----------



## dubljay (Jul 28, 2005)

Good greif.  It's incidents like this that cause me to question the fate of humanity.


----------



## still learning (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello, Thanks for sharing that story, it is funny.  ..........Aloha


----------



## Pale Rider (Aug 3, 2005)

That was a good one.  Thanks


----------

